# SLAB meet Feb 9th. Shire, St George & Illawarra brewers



## Plastic Man (3/2/13)

The Southern Lager & Ale Brewers, (the infamous SLAB), are having an informal get together this Sat. Drink some beer, talk some beer and generally forget about the real world for a few hours.

All Southern Brewers welcome. Check our Stalkerbook page for details:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/slabs/

Cheers - Richard.


----------



## kendoll (23/5/13)

A bit quiet in here. 

Ken


----------



## stevemc32 (23/5/13)

Yeah, head over to the Facebook page Ken, that's were all the action is.


----------



## kendoll (23/5/13)

Will do.


----------

